# Giving up caffeine for 60 days



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

My goal is to give up caffeine for 60 days to see if it improves my sleep, my mental/emotional stability and overall well being. I'm going to use this thread to document my progress and hold myself accountable. Today's day 1 and I already feel a bit calmer and relaxed.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

good luk


----------



## pehrj (Feb 12, 2009)

It's been about a week, so far I've noticed:

- Little to no Pure O spikes or triggers
- Better sleep
- Less eye strain
- A better overall sense of well being
- Better concentration


----------



## FreshPerspective (Jan 31, 2012)

This is day number 2 of no coffee for me. I had a headache yesterday. I'm feeling all right today.


----------



## Whatev (Feb 6, 2012)

Glad you survived the first week, first week is the toughest. Good luck, keep up the great work!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Keep us updated. I need to give up the stuff as well. I am caffeine.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Yeah how's it going? I need to do this as well. Good luck man.


----------



## Skyliner (Dec 5, 2011)

I'm thinking about doing this too. I might try a month and see how it goes...


----------



## mrbrightside84 (Feb 20, 2012)

Good luck  hows it going now? all i drink is caffeine but i want to give up too


----------



## FoggyMirror (Oct 23, 2010)

Everything in moderation right. Avoid drinking 3-4 starbucks, and 3-4 cokes a day. Workout more and get your heart rate moving.


----------



## polardude18 (Oct 13, 2009)

I think it is awesome you are giving up caffeine for that period of time! I never officially gave up caffeine but I never drink coffee or soda and rarely have anything that would have caffeine. It is a really good improvement to your life to avoid caffeine.


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

It definitely will.


----------



## Lokis Whispers (Feb 24, 2012)

I'mma keep an eye on this thread to see how it goes for you  I drink like 4 sodas a day and am suspect it's the cause of some of my health problems. How much caffeine did you drink a day before you quit?


----------



## Rossy (Jan 15, 2011)

I have been kicking the caffiene and I feel a lot better.


----------



## degrasse (Feb 17, 2012)

I havn't drank caffeine in about 6 months, I used to go to starbucks daily. It's weird, i felt no withdrawals whatsoever and didn't even crave it i just stopped. What's also weird is no matter how much i drank it never gave me more energy or made me feel awake.


----------



## LifeIsGood (Jan 29, 2012)

Giving up caffeine was a really important thing that I did for my SA. My hands used to shake, a low level tremor, even when I wasn't nervous at all. It was much, much worse when I was nervous. After stopping caffeine, I don't have the baseline shaking at all, so people don't ask me if I'm nervous when I'm not, which used to make me nervous!


----------



## Ungrateful (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome work, I went through a stage where I had high blood pressure and was told to drop consumption of caffeine and soda. It was a lot more difficult then I thought it would be. However after you get the initial cravings ironed out its smooth sailing. Even now where my bp isnt as much of an issue I keep soda and caffeinated coffee to a minimum and it has really benefited my overall physical health.


----------



## cerulean (Dec 8, 2008)

Yes. I'm going to do this. I keep telling myself that I'll cut down, only drink it 3 or 4 days a week, etc. But I always end up going back to my normal routine. I need to just completely stop for a while.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

I'm weaning off caffeine slowly. Went from 1 litre of cola last week to just a can a day.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

im with you on this one, i had 1 coffee in 2 weeks, which was last wek.


----------



## Christina123 (May 26, 2011)

Haven't had any caffeine today and my depression is worse than yesterday when I had some caffeine. The headache is gone. My brain feels foggy for lack of a better word. I also feel very lethargic.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

I quit coffee and switched to tea


----------

